# x11-terms/rxvt-unicode emerge e utmp

## j4miel

Ciao a tutti,

Ho una problema con emerge rxvt-unicode che non posso risolvere.

Sembra che make non può trovare il header di utmp ... ecco il mio build.log

```

  Compiler flags:             -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -w

  Linker:                     i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

  Xterm color cube:           256

  default resource name:      urxvt

  resource class:             URxvt

  resource class fallback:    Rxvt

  embedded perl:              no

  libafterimage:              no

.----------------------------------------------------------------.

. WARNING: --enable-xim was specified however the locale support .

.          functions could not be found.                         .

.          XIM is now being DISABLED!                            .

.----------------------------------------------------------------.

*** Optionally check src/feature.h for further, rarely used options ***

make 

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-terms/rxvt-unicode-9.05-r3/work/rxvt-unicode-9.05/src'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -I.. -I. -I. -I./../libev -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I/usr/include/freetype2   -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -w -DDEBUG_STRICT  -c rxvt.C

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -I.. -I. -I. -I./../libev -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I/usr/include/freetype2   -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -w -DDEBUG_STRICT  -c background.C

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -I.. -I. -I. -I./../libev -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I/usr/include/freetype2   -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -w -DDEBUG_STRICT  -c command.C

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -I.. -I. -I. -I./../libev -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I/usr/include/freetype2   -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -w -DDEBUG_STRICT  -c rxvtfont.C

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -I.. -I. -I. -I./../libev -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I/usr/include/freetype2   -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -w -DDEBUG_STRICT  -c init.C

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -I.. -I. -I. -I./../libev -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I/usr/include/freetype2   -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -w -DDEBUG_STRICT  -c logging.C

In file included from logging.C:40:

ptytty.h:36:4: error: #error cannot build with utmp support - no utmp or utmpx struct found

logging.C: In member function 'virtual void ptytty_unix::login(int, bool, const char*)':

logging.C:220: error: 'ut_id' was not declared in this scope

logging.C:222: error: 'ut_id' was not declared in this scope

make[1]: *** [logging.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-terms/rxvt-unicode-9.05-r3/work/rxvt-unicode-9.05/src'

make: *** [all] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-terms/rxvt-unicode-9.05-r3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2824:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die;

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-terms/rxvt-unicode-9.05-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-terms/rxvt-unicode-9.05-r3/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

ma ./configure lo trova ..

```

checking for lastlog.h... yes

checking utmp.h usability... yes

checking utmp.h presence... yes

checking for utmp.h... yes

checking for struct utmp... yes

checking for ut_host in utmp struct... yes

checking for ut_pid in utmp struct... yes

checking utmpx.h usability... yes

checking utmpx.h presence... yes

```

```

n00mbie utils # ls -l /usr/include/utmp.h 

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3334 Dec  2 11:39 /usr/include/utmp.h

n00mbie utils # ls -l /usr/include/utmpx.h 

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4203 Dec  2 11:39 /usr/include/utmpx.h

```

```

Portage 2.1.6_rc3 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r4-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_Processor_3000+-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 08 Dec 2008 07:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p48

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r8

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.3.0-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.blueyonder.co.uk http://ftp.du.se/pub/os/gentoo ftp://mirrors.blueyonder.co.uk/mirrors/gentoo http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en it"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri fortran gdbm gnome gpm gtk hal howl iconv ipv6 isdnlog kde midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia opengl openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt4 readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Ho letto sul sito di rxvt-unicode che ci sono alcuni problemi con rxvt-unicode e gentoo , ma non c'era una soluzione.

Qualcuno avete un consiglio?

Grazie in anticipo

----------

## randomaze

 *DepretioN wrote:*   

> Ho letto sul sito di rxvt-unicode che ci sono alcuni problemi con rxvt-unicode e gentoo , ma non c'era una soluzione.

 

Io posso dirti che da me funziona... in passato mi ha dato problemi per un certo periodo (freezava X.... dovrebbe esserci anche il post nel forum) ma poi "si è rimesso a posto da solo" (evidentemente il problema era in qualche libreria che non sono riuscito a identificare).

Detto questo, i due header incriminati sono nelle glibc, vedo che hai il sistema in ~x86 quindi per entrambi i pacchetti si tratta di versioni diverse dalle mie... prova a emergere una versione di urxvt diversa e vedi se risolvi.

----------

## j4miel

Ho provato emerge =rxvt-unicode-9.02-r1 però mi da il stesso errore. Tutto e due rxvt e mrxvt emerge senza problemi. C'e un script strano nel rxvt-unicode , si chiama autogen.sh . Magari è il mio version di autoconf?

----------

